# Goblin Mini V2



## skola (22/1/16)

Thanks to @wiesbang for creating the original thread here.

As most members will probably be looking forward to getting their hands on this tank, I thought I'd put it to the vendors to let us know what's the possible ETA.

*UD Goblin Mini V2 RTA Tank Atomizer*
1.Top filling
2.Double pendulum air ring
3.Ceramic single coil adapter
4.Drip Tip and chimney with rifling line
5.Much bigger build deck
6.Full SS 304 body + heat resistant pyrex tank
7.Height: 28.6mm (exclude drip tip & 510 thread),
8.Diameter:22mm，Juice capacity: 3ML
9.color:Black,Steel

*Packaging Details:*
1 x Goblin mini V2 RTA tank
1 x Extra Pyrex glass tube
1 x Extra drip tip
1 x cooling Top Ring
1 x accessory bag of screws and rubber o-rings

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang (22/1/16)

Take my money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (22/1/16)

Yes please


----------



## argief (22/1/16)

I want one 2!! Please vendors?? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (22/1/16)

@wazarmoto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (23/1/16)

I would like the black one..


----------



## WernerK (23/1/16)

KarlDP said:


> I would like the black one..


Me 2


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (23/1/16)

That does look pretty cool.


----------



## argief (25/1/16)

Any body have stock? Or arriving soon? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/1/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goblin-mini-v2.t18785/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/16)

argief said:


> Any body have stock? Or arriving soon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Have moved your post to this existing thread @argief 
Thanks for pointing it out @Andre

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (26/1/16)

If someone did preorders for these that would be great!


----------

